# So... I found some dislodged tissue.



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What color was it?

I ask because I went six months without a period (hormone issues), then bled for four months straight. Not just regular bleeding, but had to wear an adult diaper and change it several times per day. During that time, I passed large clots that looked like chunks of my uterus were coming out (by large, I mean I could feel them passing and they were usually the size of a large gumball). 

If what you passed was all dark red, almoSst black-looking, it was more than likely just a large clot like I had. They form when the uterine lining thickens more than usual, then breaks free all at once.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

It was kind of dark red, but veiny looking too?
The doc said I might have a very long, and heavy period. I felt better after I fell, honestly, as before I was having some god awful cramping that made me want to ask if I could take a break. 

I can take a picture of it after I wash it off, as I just wrapped it in tissue without a thought of cleaning it.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I just took a look at it, as I was going to put the tissue in a container in the refrigerator to keep, and it split in half revealing a "core" of what looked like a blood clot, but on the edge, there was white tissue, so I'm wondering if some lining passed with the blood clot?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's possible. I never broke mine open to see what it was made of. After four months of it, it became old hat and I was just done with it. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I didn't intentially break it open, I was hoping it would stay intact. But I guess the tissue was weak enough that since the tp stuck to it, it just split right open. 

Either way, it was a painful ****** to pass, whatever it was. 

A friend of mine who used to work with Planned Parenthood definitely thinks I should take it to the clinic so they can make sure it isn't a cyst.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Did it look kind of like bloody chunks of skin??

I don't have that but my friend calls it turkey skin (disgusting I know) and I know some people on reddit have had this problem too. I think it's normal, I think it's just the pieces of the lining. I use to get pretty good sized blood clots. But if you're really scared you could call a nurses line and see what they think.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your doctor should send it off to be analysed.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Probably chunk of clotted blood. Can be normal. But not good to have really big pieces. Good to check it out with your dr.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

It happened to me on Nuvaring and it scared me too until I asked my OB/GYN about it. It's tissue from your uterus. The only reason you see it now is because it's extra thick. If you're still not reassured talk to your doctor but I don't think it's anything to worry about. I had it the entire time I was on Nuvaring and passed one "large" (about the size of a half dollar at the largest piece) chunk every time I had my period. I never had any ill effects from it.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Heya, if you've still got the thing it would be a good idea for your doctor to send it off to the lab for analysis, just for peace of mind. It could just be an intact piece of endometrium, that can happen, but anything that's unusual for you is better off checked out.

Interesting that the process of shedding actually starts with blood seeping between layers (local blood vessel weakening due to drop in hormones) and in effect sheet peeling the disintegrating endometrium off. If I remember correctly, the disintegration is in large past enzymatic, as dying cells are cut off from their nutrient supply and subsequently self-digest. Yum yum. It's interesting that humans are saddled with menstruation and the majority of mammals are not. There is a theory that it's a form of aggressive house cleaning necessitated by comparative frequency of sexual contact in our species. I certainly have to eat a fair bit of red meat to keep my iron levels up compared to guys...


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I did get a chance to call the clinic and after a bit of phone tag, we were able to converse. She said it was just a blood clot (I was unable to send the sample in for testing, however, as my mother threw it out. D'oh!), and that it was natural due to being on nuvaring. 

I was also fairly concerned at how long my period was lasting (A full week with two "periods" so to speak) and she said that was also normal due to me missing two because the practitioner who instructed me originally said to do continuous use. 

The next time I have a period if I get the same thing, I will be sure to put a sticky note on the container saying not to throw it out. I'm sure my mother had a nice puzzle to sort out.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

You didn't keep it in the food fridge, did you? ;-) I mean, you do need to refrigerate stuff like that if you're going to send it in, but samples like that amongst the custard and vegetables can freak people out, if they are in clear containers. Not that it's the remotest problem for food hygiene - just a people thing. I'd probably put my clear sample jar into an old opaque ice cream container and label it "Hands Off"... 

We once kept some cat embryos (post-spay) in the shared refrigerator, and it resulted in a little drama.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha, yep... it was a clear container. My mom didn't say anything, luckily, so I'm not sure what she was thinking. Next time I will definitely have to get an opaque container of sorts.


----------

